# Netbook CPU Auslastung immer hoch



## Joel-92 (15. Juni 2011)

Hi, ich habe einen ASUS EEE PC 1000H mit Intel Atom 270 1,6 GHz, 2 GB DDR2 RAM und 160 GB HDD.

Ich habe Windows 7 Home Premium x86 installiert.
Leider ist die CPU Auslastung immer sehr hoch (zwischen 35 % und 90 % durchgehend, nur selten unter 35 %).
Die Festplatte arbeitet auch sehr oft und lange, obwohl keine Programme geöffnet sind. 

Defragmentierung und Windows Neuinstallation half nicht. Beim Virenscan wurde nichts gefunden. 
Hat das Geräft für Windows 7 einfach zu wenig Power? Die mindest Systemvorraussetzungen werden aber erfüllt.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juni 2011)

Naja, der Atom muss halt für einen flüssigen betrieb ordentlich arbeiten. Du kannst ja im Taskmanager nachschauen was die Auslastung erzeugt, wird es im Taskmanager nicht angezeigt, lade dir mal den Microsoft Process Explorer runter, der zeigt alles an.


----------



## Joel-92 (15. Juni 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja, der Atom muss halt für einen flüssigen betrieb ordentlich arbeiten. Du kannst ja im Taskmanager nachschauen was die Auslastung erzeugt, wird es im Taskmanager nicht angezeigt, lade dir mal den Microsoft Process Explorer runter, der zeigt alles an.


 

Das sind immer unterschiedliche Dienste!


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juni 2011)

Die da wären?


----------



## Joel-92 (15. Juni 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Die da wären?


 
Ich habe glaube ich den Übeltäter gefunden. Einige, aber nicht alle Prozesse gehören zum G Data Internet Security. Aber auf das Programm kann ich ja schlecht verzichten.
Da komische ist aber, dass wenn ich das Programm deaktiviere ist die CPU-Last immer noch hoch.


----------



## K3n$! (16. Juni 2011)

Guck mal, was alles noch beim Systemstart mitlädt. 
Dann gucke auch im Taskmanager nach der Anzahl an Prozessen. Für ein Netbook wären so um die 40 optimal. 
Und außerdem ist G-Data nicht gerade dafür bekannt, ressourcenschonend zu arbeiten.


----------

